# t jet commuter brushes



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

does anyone know where to get decent commuter brushes for a decent price??not racing brushes i.e.wizzard or jb"s..just plain old comm. brushes..seems the damn things are outrageous for such a small part.. a buck a piece seems high.P.M me if you know of any good reliable cheap source ..
dave:wave:
i have some t jets i want to restore so my son and his friends can have runners when we open up the garage 4x8 in the spring.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ratherboring on Ebay sells standard brushes in lots. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MODEL-MOTOR...310900924547?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item486323a083

He's got smaller lots too.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

nice guy..buy from him all the time..looking for them even cheaper than that..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*cheapest I can find*

about the cheapest you are likely to find unless someone is giving them away.

http://stores.budshocars.com/5-pair...et-500-ultr-g-afx-non-magna-traction-chassis/

they are the domed/v-groove from AW, NOT flat.

:wave:


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Jag hobbies have them for a $1.00 per pair for originals.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*thanx*



chappy2 said:


> Jag hobbies have them for a $1.00 per pair for originals.


there ya go.
thanx chappy
:tongue:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

wish i could find someone giving them away al….lol..just seems these little pieces of carbon and copper seem kinda high and after all these years that someone could not have made them cheaper…the search continues…..


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Dave;

How many do you need? I should be able to find you some here in my piles of stuff.

Tom


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

p.m me..will let you know..
thanks tom


----------



## tjetracer (Mar 20, 2003)

Try,
onestopslotshop.com/chassis.html


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks will do..


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

tjetracer said:


> Try,
> onestopslotshop.com/chassis.html


WOW $.50 a pair!!!!! Think I may have to order some and get these old 4 gear non mag going


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Years ago a local racer bought a bulk of about 100 brushes. They were T-Jet sized but didn't look like stock ones or the high copper content performance ones that the original Auto World sold. These things were total crap, they left nasty deposits on the comm and performed VERY poorly. Has anyone else run across brushes like that in the past?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rawafx said:


> Years ago a local racer bought a bulk of about 100 brushes. They were T-Jet sized but didn't look like stock ones or the high copper content performance ones that the original Auto World sold. These things were total crap, they left nasty deposits on the comm and performed VERY poorly. Has anyone else run across brushes like that in the past?
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


I'm not sure about those but here in jersey Zack from Rabbit Racing had a bunch of 50% silver brushes made, they worked real well but after a heat they dirtied up the comm's pretty good. Turns out they were just too soft.

Maybe your guy got them from Zack?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I bought some brushes on ebay years ago , a large lot of them , they are gold color .
they look kinda like little gold metal pills rounded on the top an bottom.
they are junk !! they make the motor get very hot..

the ones I bought are not like the ones for sale on that web site.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

60chevyjim,
I too bought those golden "pills".
they are brass and I don't know what for, but certainly not DC motor brushes.
I notified the seller and he said he ended all auctions.
hopefully he did, because I didn't monitor his stuff.
sorry you too got caught in that, they looked pretty good in the pics.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

went to the one stop shop and ordered a few..will let you know how i like them..
harrison is the only other seller of cheap brushes…just wish these things were a bit cheaper….same with tires..
oh well 
just another one of my bitches….when all is said and done it still is cheaper then my old lifestyle…..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

60chevyjim said:


> I bought some brushes on ebay years ago , a large lot of them , they are gold color .
> they look kinda like little gold metal pills rounded on the top an bottom.
> they are junk !! they make the motor get very hot..
> 
> the ones I bought are not like the ones for sale on that web site.


Same here Jim & tossed them all away without hesitation.

Bob................................................................zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

wyatt641 said:


> went to the one stop shop and ordered a few..will let you know how i like them..
> harrison is the only other seller of cheap brushes…just wish these things were a bit cheaper….same with tires..
> oh well
> just another one of my bitches….when all is said and done it still is cheaper then my old lifestyle…..


The site says they are original Tjet brushes removed from NOS chassis so you should be ok, I ordered 10 sets myself along with 10 pair of dash magnets


----------

